

Sun's stellar NAS in a can - micktwomey
http://www.infoworld.com/article/09/02/19/07TC-sun-storage_1.html

======
jacquesm
From page 2 of the article:

"Clouds indicate that the protocol or system component is working hard, while
raindrops indicate that activity is really ramping up. A lightning bolt
signifies that the protocol or component is running near capacity."

Talk about dumbing things down...

~~~
micktwomey
Looking at the interface the icons represent different load thresholds which
can be customised, e.g. 100K ops per second on the http component gives a
hurricane icon. So I guess it's a slightly whimsical at a glance status.

